# Hunting Club needs members Baldwin County, AL



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/3061143683.html

We are taking a few new members. If you would like to hunt in Baldwin Co. This is a stalk hunting club only, we have plenty of deer and turkey. We have a camping area, 40 food plots with shooting houses and a shooting range. We shoot bucks with at least 6 pts or better and 3 Does per member. We have over 3500 acres. Families welcome. We are located on County Road 112 the name of the club is Hollingers Creek Hunting Club we have been here for 13 years. Lots of deer and Turkeys we have a summer feeding program and just got through planting Peanuts and Clay peas ..... If interested call or text ...No email... call after 5:00pm 251-463-4430 Chris 

Like use on Facebook ................ www.facebook.com Hollingers-Creek-Hunting-Club


----------

